# Internet " Senior Care" sites. ?????????



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 2, 2018)

I live in a semi-rural area. I'm 72, in a wheelchair and can't drive anymore. The cheapest place for me to live out my life is in my home, by hiring help.  I can't afford a "home". There are a lot of internet " Senior Care" sites, which have cropped up over night.  Has anyone any first hand history with any of these sites? What are some security tips?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2018)

I have never, but I would start with the American Red Cross. They give good training to caregivers.

Be sure the caregiver is licensed and insured. Ask for proof and check it out. Don't give out your key. 

Be sure your home or even apartment has liability insurance in case the carer accidentally falls or is injured on your property d/t your negligence.

I'm sure others will have more ideas.. good luck!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 2, 2018)

*If you are talking about the "companion care" services, where someone comes into your house for non medical help, I used to work for one of those places.  One thing to remember it is all out of pocket payment for you. Your medical insurance will not pay.  My role for the people I helped was to drive them places, if needed, in my own car.  Sometimes it was for someone just to be there for company. I may help prepare lunch, do some light housework, help with laundry.  I was not allow to pass meds, but could hand the person their pill bottles.
I know that a good agency will fully vet their employees, reference checks, etc.  You can get references about the company as well.  What else would you like to know?  Granted, I last worked for one of these agencies about 15 years ago, but I am sure they have not changed a lot.
*


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2018)

Marie, can I hire you? I'd love to yak all afternoon with you after a little light housework.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 2, 2018)

I would try to find a local person with a good reputation that needs parttime work.

Another thought would be to piece the assistance you need together from various sources using meals on wheels, UBER, a cleaning person, etc... 

Good luck, fuz!!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 2, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Marie, can I hire you? I'd love to yak all afternoon with you after a little light housework.



I will be right over.  But to bad I am on the wrong end of New York State.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> I will be right over.  But to bad I am on the wrong end of New York State.



Dang, I was thinking of getting a nice cheese and fruit platter together!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 4, 2018)

I found out it sounds good, but it ain't happening.
 I found out that a lot of people and groups promise a lot, but really can't deliver. For instance, one site had "volunteers" ready to help with groceries. Turns the nearest "volunteer" was over 100 miles from me. I found out that a lot of "programs" , both gov, & others, are more wishes than actual reality. With the economy doing so well, most people aren't looking for a few extra $$$. I hate to mention this, but the older you get, the more vulnerable you become.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2018)

So sorry Fuzzy. 

Do you have a Senior Center in your area? Many mobile seniors do volunteer work locally.

Ask your doctor about insurance covered home health workers nearby- or senior care services at your local hospital. If you're in a wheel-chair I would think some home care would be medically necessary.

Maybe your church can find local help for you?


----------

